
Turning software into computer chips – Hastlayer (.NET Conf) - zoltanlehoczky
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;channel9.msdn.com&#x2F;Events&#x2F;dotnetConf&#x2F;2017&#x2F;T212<p>Converts .NET software into hardware implementations with FPGAs. On GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Lombiq&#x2F;Hastlayer-SDK<p>Only supports a single small FPGA board yet, so just good for testing. High-perf FPGAs will come later.<p>Criticism welcome!
======
blacksqr
LegUp High-Level Synthesis Tool:

[http://legup.eecg.utoronto.ca/](http://legup.eecg.utoronto.ca/)

~~~
zoltanlehoczky
Is that project still active?

